# -H. schmidti and O. hainana comparisson pictures-



## priZZ (May 15, 2005)

I made some pictures of my _Ornithoctonus hainana_, and _Haplopelma schmidti_. For all those, who love both species.


----------



## Grimlock (May 15, 2005)

Lovely pics, Prizz. (as always.)  H. schmidti's are among my favs.


----------



## Deschain (May 15, 2005)

Yet again...amazing pics.  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 15, 2005)

CRAZY macro man!


----------



## GoTerps (May 15, 2005)

Great pics man, I love comaparison shots like this. Good job!


----------



## priZZ (May 16, 2005)

Thanks again guys!  

I made it, because was interessted in compare these species, as there are opinions, that _O. hainana_ is/could be a _Dark Form_ of _H. schmidti_. But I think the differences are good visible. Don't know what the exact taxonomical marks are, but I know that the positioning of the eyes, spermatecae, etc. are important. As You see the positioning of the eyes are different, the drawning on the abdomen is also not the same, even the "beard" looks a lil' bit different.

If both will moult, I'll make another pics of the skin.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## FryLock (May 16, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Thanks again guys!
> 
> I made it, because was interessted in compare these species, as there are opinions, that _O. hainana_ is/could be a _Dark Form_ of _H. schmidti_. But I think the differences are good visible. Don't know what the exact taxonomical marks are, but I know that the positioning of the eyes, spermatecae, etc. are important. As You see the positioning of the eyes are different, the drawning on the abdomen is also not the same, even the "beard" looks a lil' bit different.
> 
> ...


Prizz use the search for it is power is great >O.Hainana<


----------



## priZZ (May 16, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Prizz use the search for it is power is great >O.Hainana<


Why I have the feeling You don't like me? I just wrote my opinion, I don't wanted to search anything. Thanks for making Yourself so important. Next time I won't post any pix. Thanks.


----------



## FryLock (May 16, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Why I have the feeling You don't like me? I just wrote my opinion, I don't wanted to search anything. Thanks for making Yourself so important. Next time I won't post any pix. Thanks.


Sorry i just thought you had not seen Søren's post on this as you said.



			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> Don't know what the exact taxonomical marks are


I was not running down your work or your interest at all on the contrary more ppl should do things like this. im only a spider hobbyist like yourself .

When have i ever said or even hinted i don't like anyone :?.


----------



## priZZ (May 16, 2005)

Look, sorry for my reaction, I had overreacted. But sometimes You post me answers in my topics, I'm just wondering, what problem You have with me.

This pictures I just took for my friend, who was interessted, and wanted to know if they are one and the same species, or two different species. That's why I made such comparisson. I know yet they are two different. Just thought this would be interessting for anyone else.

Sorry again, for my stupid answer. :8o


----------



## bagheera (May 16, 2005)

Prizz

I like your pictures. I think they may be helpful. I want to print them out as an IDing key. I am going shopping at the end of the month.


----------



## shogun804 (May 16, 2005)

very nice pics :clap: its good to see different types of pictures such as these


----------



## rozz williams (May 16, 2005)

Your pictures are incredible!!!! :worship:  I like this genus, especially schmidti!


----------



## gustavowright (May 16, 2005)

:clap: I think both sp are the finest ts we might get these days....congrats...those pics are awesome man!


----------



## priZZ (May 17, 2005)

Thank You all for the kind words!


----------



## phormingochilus (May 17, 2005)

Hi Prizz 

Very nice macro work ;-) But I think you have got the two colour forms of H. schmidti displayed there and Not H. schmidti and O. hainana. There's simply too much golden and patterning in your "O. hainana" for it to be that species. O. hainana is velvety jet black and though close related to H. schmidti it does have another morphology in many aspects, with the spermathecae beeing the most easy to reckognise as it is double as high as in H. schmidti. Also the legs are shorter and more robust, but this is harder to see for the untrained eye. But this is a common mistake - it's an easy misjudgement to make when knowing that O. hainana is dark and H. schmidti is golden. But then there's the colour varieties ... and unfortunately it often becomes fuzzy when the dark schmidti varieties enter the discussion. Btw G. Schmidt has transferred O. hainana to Haplopelma: H. hainanum. Not that Platnick has reckognised this yet ...

Regards
Søren



			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> I made some pictures of my _Ornithoctonus hainana_, and _Haplopelma schmidti_. For all those, who love both species.


----------



## priZZ (May 17, 2005)

Hi *Søren*!

Thank You for looking, and it was interessting to read Your opinion. The only way to find out what the "mistery" of this 2 beauties are, is to wait for a moult, and then I'll take again pics from the moult, as I said earlier. Of course I'll make shots of the spermatecae.


----------



## Lopez (May 17, 2005)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> O. hainana is velvety jet black and though close related to H. schmidti it does have another morphology in many aspects, with the spermathecae beeing the most easy to reckognise as it is double as high as in H. schmidti. Also the legs are shorter and more robust, but this is harder to see for the untrained eye.















Prizz, I'm always impressed at the sharpness of your little Ricoh. Super-fast shutter delay on those too, great for action shots.


----------



## priZZ (May 17, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Prizz, I'm always impressed at the sharpness of your little Ricoh. Super-fast shutter delay on those too, great for action shots.


Thank You! Your pics I also like. This _"hainana_, whatever  , beautiful beast looks also amazing!


----------



## gustavowright (May 17, 2005)

:? Hi there again guys! Gotta a question for u _Haplopelma_ lovers.....Despite my efforts to feed my _H.schimidt_, she went thru half a year without a meal of any kind.....I 've tried live food, dead food, crix, giant mealworms, raise temps,wet substrate, dried subst, all stuff leading me to failure...She seemed to had a period of hibernation, but not anymore..she' s active right now...but no food yet..Im mad coz she looks slim though....Some1 could help me out?


----------



## BakuBak (May 18, 2005)

is she able do dig ??  

half a year is not so long for adoultus  , so dont wory


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi priZZ,



> Don't know what the exact taxonomical marks are, but I know that the positioning of the eyes, spermatecae, etc. are important.


The position of the eyes arent so much important like you could think. In the past there was a focus on the eyes. Especially G. Schmidt focus many on the eye position. 

The problem is, 100 years ago, in the time when the most description where done, the arachnology was as "good" as today. The scientists know from those "jumping spider" that the position is very importat for distinction the species. This is cause the jumping spiders need her eyes for hunt. - Theraphosidae dont need their eyes (you can see that on some species the genus _Hemirrhagus_ - their lack eyes) like other spiders.

Dont believe too much what G. Schmidt says these days and think twice about such infos from the TOW.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi *Timo*!

Thanks for Your reply, and for clearing this up!


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 26, 2005)

Timo, what makes you say "Theraphosidae dont need their eyes like other spiders." ?

Their use, the eyes that is, in taxonomy is one thing... but I don't think you should say they don't need them.  Leaving out the _Hemirrhagus_ as that is a special case.


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi,



> but I don't think you should say they don't need them. Leaving out the Hemirrhagus as that is a special case.


I mean with "dont need like other spiders", they dont use em like other spiders. 
It was a translation problem.


----------

